# $500 Bianchi rebuild



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

So, I got this bike back in '93. It's a Bianchi Nyala. It wasn't a wallet stealer by any means, but it was a great bike to start 'real' mountain biking with. It weighted about 29 lbs when purchased. Well, I couldn't stop f'n with it. Bought a Quadra for it, grip shift when it came out, various LX components, green anodized this and that, a custom wheelset, etc. I also painted it along the way, poo brown. I eventually stopped riding it, but have always held onto it. Now I really want to get back out there and ride. So here's the plan.

The bike currently weights 27 lbs 12 oz. With front brakes on, I assume it is just over 28 lbs. The bike will get a complete strip down, repaint, and rebuild. I am going to spend roughly $500 in parts (this doesn't include shipping, supplies, or lbs work.) I'm hoping to get the bike around 26 lbs. I've weighed everything for shopping comparisons, and it may end up even lighter.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I have always loved this frame. The size is perfect for me to be able to toss it around.

Current parts that will be staying with the bike are:

Front wheel (Velocity Aeroheat rim, Wheelsmith spokes, Sampson Ti hub)
Rear Velocity Aeroheat (getting new rear hub to run a cassette)
120mm Control Tech stem (1" quill)
Rock Shox Quadra (they are beat, but replacements are hard to find)
Syncros Steerhorns bar ends (wicked uncomfortable... until you turn them upside down)
Tektro brake levers
LX front mech
LX headset

New parts on order:

Stylo Crank 44/32/22
Sram 11-32 rear
Sram chain
Sette flat bar
Sram x.7 triggers and rear mech
Kalloy Uno seatpost (wicked hard to find a 26.6 post)
Conti Mountain King tires
Avid Shorty 4's

Still need a few odds and ends. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Take it in the backyard and give it a lead earhole.

You're probably in the wrong forum with this, brace yourself for a flaming.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> Take it in the backyard and give it a lead earhole.
> 
> You're probably in the wrong forum with this, brace yourself for a flaming.


Thanks, I was informed via pm also. Oh well, flame on, or perhaps a mod can move it to a better forum.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

VRC the R doesn't stand for resurrection.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Take a wonder over here. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=296889


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

If you really want to ride the bike, spend $5 for some chain lube. Anything else you spend will be wasted - unless, perhaps, you go the SS route.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Just curious as to why it would be a waste? The frame comes in at about 5.5 pounds. A little heavy, but it's supple. All the parts going on it are transferable so if the frame craps out, I can just get something else down the road.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

GlassTrain said:


> Take a wonder over here.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=296889


Cool link, thanks. That is a newer Nyala than mine. I'm not into ss's, not yet at least.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You can buy something that is better and like new on ebay or the MTBR classifieds for like $300 or so.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

bushpig said:


> You can buy something that is better and like new on ebay or the MTBR classifieds for like $300 or so.


Gotcha. I did check, and I didn't find what I wanted. It's not easy to find a small steel framed bike with decent components and weight around here. I'd want to see it/try it before I purchased it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

If you like it and it sounds like you do, do your thing. If others don't like it, so what? Your parts choice isn't exactly VRC, that's one reason you're being given a hard time.... Why not just cleanup what you have...add new cables, housings, brake pads, tires and a chain...ride it for awhile and see if it's what you remember....

The important thing is to ride it. It's your bike, you've obviously got an attachment to it, clean it up, build it and repost pics when your done.

Putting $500.00 into it is ALOT!..Check your local Bike shops, Craigslist, Thrift stores, want ads etc....I just picked this ...(picture edited so as not to "hijack" thread)...up last week for less than the parts I mentioned would cost.... 

If you dump the barends, let me know.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Fork, paint, cables, tires and ride it.........hard!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The bar ends are upside down.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*yeah, we know that...*



Rumpfy said:


> The bar ends are upside down.


check post #2..."Syncros Steerhorns bar ends (wicked uncomfortable... until you turn them upside down)"....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmm! As long as you have fun! Good luck!

p.s. Stan! We're happy about your Bianchi but let the dude have his own post!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I know my parts list isn't VRC. I had two options when I decided to do this. I tried option one first which entailed me visiting every lbs within a resonable drive to go through their old parts piles. Well, around here those piles no longer exist. So I hit up craigslist, ebay, etc. and came up short there too. It's not easy finding a nice condition fork that has 130mm 1" threaded steer tube, an old Ringle 26.6 mm seatpost, or a set of Onza cranks.

My wanting to ride was greater than wanting to be period correct. So I went with option two. I modernised my bike. I knew not everbody would be pleased, and that is why I asked what people thought. I have no problem taking the bad with the good. It makes for interesting reading.

I'm hoping to have her finished by the end of the week. More pics to come.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

dubthang...I wasn't trying to steal your post, just showing what can be found out there. Sorry if I overstepped


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

If your hoping to have the wreck in your original picture finished by the end of the week then you are definitely in the wrong forum - people here devote years of their lives to a single bike.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO the best thing to do with a Nyala is to singlespeed it - so I did - the original parts were just too cheap to be fun, but the frames are fine. Enjoy your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The bar ends are upside down.


...a picture of restraint...


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> dubthang...I wasn't trying to steal your post, just showing what can be found out there. Sorry if I overstepped


I didn't think you were. I love seeing others people's pics.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> Take it in the backyard and give it a lead earhole.


:thumbsup:


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I hope you factored a few bucks for lube into your $500 budget.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

My wonder is if the chain looks like that, I don't want to imagine whats going on inside those tubes. Then you might realize that you spent $500 for nothing.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

id try fitting a 650b on that!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

chefmiguel said:


> My wonder is if the chain looks like that, I don't want to imagine whats going on inside those tubes. Then you might realize that you spent $500 for nothing.


It wouldn't be for nothing since everything that was purchased is transferable to another frame. If the frame craps out on me down the road, I can just pick up a newer frame. Everything would be swapable, just have to buy a new fork, headset, and stem. Things that I haven't bought yet.

As for the frame itself, it is in pretty good shape. It's currently stripped of its paint, and is soaking in some rust remover stuff. Just incase the inside of the tubes are a little powdery.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

You might have to replace the seat post too - my Nyala has an odd-sized 26.4 post. I like the way mine rides - a lot - so I can understand why you're fixing the old girl up. Have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i think there's a 26.4 ird on the bay right now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I think there is a Nyala on craigslist for $200 and I wouldn't be surprised if it is in nicer condition that this one.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> You might have to replace the seat post too - my Nyala has an odd-sized 26.4 post. I like the way mine rides - a lot - so I can understand why you're fixing the old girl up. Have fun. :thumbsup:


Def. have to swap the post. Mine is 26.6. It may not have been a high end bike, but it rode incredibly well. Nice to see that somebody else feels that same way.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I would take that 500 bucks and find a worthwhile VRC. You can find something pretty nice that wouldn't need any work for that kind of money. Or, I'd buy a $500 VRC frame and build that. Your efforts will be rewarding when completed.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

hairstream said:


> i think there's a 26.4 ird on the bay right now.


Dang, now that you outed it, it'll get bid up to like 10 bazillion dollars


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

So shortly after I made this thread, my computer crashed. Well, I finally got it back so here are the new pics. The bike weighs in at 25 lbs 10 ozs. It rides really well. 
























The pedals and the uncut cables were only temporary in the photos. I was still dialing in the shifters/brakes.
I am still undecided as to what pedals I am going to use too.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

how much did it set you back?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

dubthang said:


> I am still undecided as to what pedals I am going to use too.


wellgo?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks nice, much better than before...is it what you remember and are you happy with it? That's the important thing.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

One thing most all Bianchi threads have in common is people talking about how much they like the way their bikes ride. Enjoy your new old bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

The bike rides great, better than before even. I love the stretched out twitchiness of the front end compared to the more modern 'upright' style. Parts came to just over $500, and with shipping/labor (had the rear wheel rebuilt) the total was around $600. I could have saved a little bit of money, but I wanted to support the lbs.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish I was your LBS


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> I wish I was your LBS


I didn't spend all my money there actually. Most of it was mail order. I did buy things like spokes, rear hub, misc. tools, etc there to support them, and to help build a relationship with them. The lbs is only a 7 minute walk from my apartment. Portland, ME is big on buying local, and I don't mind doing my part.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Spend an extra $35 and buy a cable cutter.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

bushpig said:


> Spend an extra $35 and buy a cable cutter.


Or... I could just send you a $35 check so that you invest in some reading classes. J/K

The cables were uncut in the photo because I was still dialing in the shifters and the brakes as stated earlier.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

jeff said:


> Good job.


Thanks for the positive comments everybody.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

did you score pedals yet?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

hairstream said:


> did you score pedals yet?


Not yet. I think I am going to pick up a set of Times for it. I was interested in Crank Brothers until I found out that they release when the bottoms hit rocks. Maine and NH are littered with rocks, and I tend to put my foot/pedal down on a lot of things while manuevering my bike up and over stuff.

I used to have a pair of Onza clipless for it. They were awesome pedals once I got used to the 'never knowing if I'm clipped in' aspect of them.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I have crank bros on my bikes and they are brutal for rocks and rock gardens. The release is very unpredictable.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

My choice would be Times. Especially for the NE mud seasons.
J


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input on the pedals guys. Pricepoint has a Sette shoe, Time pedal combo right now for under $100. I also want to pick up a new set of Sette carbon barends because I decided not to run the Steerhorns (to much work to get them to stay in place/not damage my handle bar.) I guess it's time to pull the credit card out once more.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice build


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dubthang said:


> Thanks for the input on the pedals guys. Pricepoint has a Sette shoe, Time pedal combo right now for under $100. I also want to pick up a new set of Sette carbon barends because I decided not to run the Steerhorns (to much work to get them to stay in place/not damage my handle bar.) I guess it's time to pull the credit card out once more.


I'm sorry, what exactly are steerhorns? I know bullhorns are handlebars but steelhorns are??

I got a Phoenix for the amount of money you put in your bike. Looks like we both got lucky! :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I'm sorry, what exactly are steerhorns? I know bullhorns are handlebars but steelhorns are??


The name Syncros gave to their bar-ends.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

This bike deserves a rigid fork!!! I loved this era lugged mtb frames from bianchi. I always wanted the denali I think it was 94? I believe Bianchi had a reparte corse lugged mtb frame, is that the grizzly? mid-upper level Bianchis are a thing of beauty imho.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> I believe Bianchi had a reparte corse lugged mtb frame, is that the grizzly? mid-upper level Bianchis are a thing of beauty imho.


The Grizzlys I've seen aren't RC frames. There was an original pre-suspension Grizzly on e-bay not long ago. Couldn't convince myself to pull the trigger just to convert it into a single speed.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> The Grizzlys I've seen aren't RC frames. There was an original pre-suspension Grizzly on e-bay not long ago. Couldn't convince myself to pull the trigger just to convert it into a single speed.


There was a Grizzly RC in 1994 and 1995 according to Bikepedia.com. After that, Grizzly RC's were no longer lugged. I believe that 1995 was the last year for most if not all lugged Bianchis.


----------



## mouser57 (Aug 15, 2013)

*like minded*

I really enjoyed reading about your Bianchi Nyala and what you've done, and what you plan to do. (This is my first posting on here; I think I posted to the wrong thread!) I bought a '96 Nyala brand new (I think it was purple, but I don't remember colors too well) and ended up doing a lot of what you're doing. Put a quality front fork, V pull brakes and other components so I could do some downhill riding in Colo. Moved in 2001 to an apt. and kept it stored in a steel locker in the building's garage. Two months after I moved to that place, someone tore open the locker with steel shears and stole it. I had just gotten divorced and child support was setting me back too much to buy another bike til just this past January. Even with all the improvements my new bike has over the Bianchi, I still miss that Nyala!


----------

